

Linux Easter Eggs - mitchwainer
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/top-10-linux-easter-eggs

======
thex86
Not to be a buzz kill, but how exactly are these "Linux" easter eggs? Do they
constitute the typical definition of what an easter egg is?

------
nilved
"Linux" is quite a misnomer here. None of these are actually in Linux.

~~~
fletchowns
Oh come on you party pooper, it gets the point across well enough

~~~
binarycrusader
Not really, I was expecting "easter eggs" in the kernel itself.

Disappointed to find they are common to any OS running typical common FOSS
programs.

In fact, many of these can be seen on Windows if you're using cygwin!

So a far more accurate title would have been "Top 10 FOSS Easter Eggs".

------
WizzleKake
Always wondered what sl was... now I know!

$ sl

The program 'sl' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:

sudo apt-get install sl

------
mwcampbell
The Star Wars traceroute looks like an extravagant waste of IPv4 addresses. Am
I missing something?

~~~
hoov
The implementation details are pretty interesting:
[http://beaglenetworks.net/post/42707829171/star-wars-
tracero...](http://beaglenetworks.net/post/42707829171/star-wars-traceroute).

Apparently, it's an unused /24.

------
Negitivefrags
sl is fun to install on a shared server.

Even better when you hear "What the hell?" from across the room when someone
else runs in to it.

I'm going to turn on "Default insults" in sudo and hope for a similar result.

------
kbar13
Can I say content farm?

~~~
hartator
Do you think it can be only a marketing strategy from DG? Seems pretty
genuine.

------
kernelcurry
i am now going to include sl on every install i ever do for other people.

~~~
andrewryno
I'm gonna add it to our chef builds, especially since you always misspell
things. :P

------
phamilton
another favorite is gti

On Mac OS X: brew install gti

------
vezzy-fnord
I could forgive most of these, but really... doing a traceroute or Telnet
session on a remote server that has been configured to act in a humorous
manner is a "Linux" easter egg?

